# About Those Honda Engines...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda gets their engines certified by the EPA and the California Air Resources Board. Road vehicles (cars, motorcycles) also get US Department of Transportation certifications.

Today, Honda gets an engine certified by the _FAA (Federal Aviation Administration)_. :thumbsup:

Here's a little history...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

A lot of folks are re-powering their machines here, any chance of fitting one of them on a snow blower?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Congratulations!

Are there any plans to offer free test drives?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

That should be "test flights".


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

...and they're made here in the U.S.A.

Honda Aero Receives FAA Production Certificate For HF120 Turbofan Jet Engine in... -- BURLINGTON, N.C., March 17, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Weighs 400 lbs., makes 2,050 lbs. of thrust  .


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a beautiful piece of sculpture as well.

From the article I sited in my last post:

"About Honda
Honda (NYSE: HMC) is the world's largest engine manufacturer, annually producing more than 27 million engines for a wide range of products, including: aircraft, motorcycles, ATVs, generators, marine engines, lawn and garden equipment, and Honda and Acura automobiles."

I think it's safe to say they are an engine manufacture that happens to build some other things to put them in too.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I think it's safe to say they are an engine manufacture that happens to build some other things to put them in too.


People tend to forget that. Engines are Honda's primary business and yet they manage to excel in almost everything they do. I will never understand why a company like Chrysler that only builds cars, and engines to put in them can't build a car half as good as Honda that has a few hundred other things on their plate.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> It's a beautiful piece of sculpture as well.
> 
> From the article I sited in my last post:
> 
> ...


That's why their engines are the best part of their snow blowers. You all know what I'm talking about. JMO !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

2050 lbs of thrust will push some snow, now it's just a matter of convincing the engineers....


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> People tend to forget that. Engines are Honda's primary business and yet they manage to excel in almost everything they do. I will never understand why a company like Chrysler that only builds cars, and engines to put in them can't build a car half as good as Honda that has a few hundred other things on their plate.


They originally started out by making piston rings, then on to engines and everything else that they have today.

As long as the gas turbine engine isn't made in China, it should work pretty well, they have done a lot of research with their engineering.

If that engine is built like the old GX series motor, it should do a good job.

I have some GX series engines that have a little over 20,000 hours of use on them, with only new rings and a few with new pistons in them and they are still running pretty well. I change the oil every 400 engine hundred hours, using Amsoil, and have the oil analyzed after draining.

I don't recall Chrysler making automobiles in quite a few years. I know they were taken over by Mitsubishi back in the late 80's, then were taken over by many other different foreign manufactures, like Mercedes and lastly Fiat because of their poor quality problems. They just about bankrupted the previous companies who owned Chrysler due to their poor quality. That was a shame for a former American company.

Unfortunately Fiat is another extremely poor quality product company, as bad as, if not worse than products that are manufactured in China. We had hundreds upon hundreds of Chinese made Honda lawnmowers and engines that failed miserably, usually with less than 10 hours on them, they had the GC series engines that we had to repower with GX series engines.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm curious why no jet engine manufacturer tries to design an intake with a grill of some kind so bird strikes don't mean engine failure.


----------

